# Perl Einsteiger Projekt (icq bot)



## Byonik (19. November 2009)

Hallo ich habe angefangen mit Perl zu programmieren. Nun wollte ich als einsteigendes Projekt einen ICQ Bot Programmieren. 


```
# [/frage nach Name] [Pro Nr 1.]
print "hallo \n";
print "bist du da? Ich sehe dich nicht\n"; 
print "na egal ich bin ein Programm, wer bist du\n\n";
# \n = lehrzeile (eigendlich entwertet das "\" das zeichen das dahinter ist ^^. 
$Name = <STDIN>;
chomp $Name;
print "hallo $Name wie geht es\n\n";

$Frage = <STDIN>;
chomp $Frage;
print "hab keinen Plan was ich jetzt noch schrieben soll!!! \" $Frage \" aha, interessant";   

<STDIN>
```
So weit bin ich bis her. Also ist noch nichts wildes. Jetzt möchte ich gerne einabauen Wortlaut Erkennung und zwei unterschiedliche Pfade. Also so im gut schlecht Bereich. ^^ 

Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen??? 

Mfg 

Byonik


----------



## Kadauz (19. November 2009)

Also willst du so wie ich verstanden habe z.B. einen Ja/Nein Zweig?
Dann benutze doch einfach eine If/else Aneweisung bzw. mehrere If/else Anweisungen.

Das STDIN musst du mit regulären Ausdrücken untersuchen.
Siehe z.B. hier:
SELFHTML: Perl / Perl-Sprachelemente / Reguläre Ausdrücke


----------



## Aholic (19. November 2009)

soso, du bist also Mareen_Gebert und Katie Hegger


----------



## ']UDP[' (19. November 2009)

Aholic schrieb:


> soso, du bist also Mareen_Gebert und Katie Hegger




Das hatte ich auch erst gedacht, was will jemand mit so einem Programm.
(Die sinn habe ich zwar nicht verstanden).

ABer, da gibt es ja die Zeile:



> print "na egal ich bin ein Programm, wer bist du\n\n";



Warum willst du also so ein Programm schreiben?


----------



## bingo88 (19. November 2009)

Zumal du dich besser nicht von ICQ erwischen lassen solltest 
Die verstehen da nämlich keinen Spaß... ich auch nicht, wenn mich son doofer Spambot anquatscht.


----------



## Kadauz (20. November 2009)

Ich denke das Programm soll dazu dienen, nen einfaches Textadventure zu schreiben...


----------



## Byonik (20. November 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ich denke das Programm soll dazu dienen, nen einfaches Textadventure zu schreiben...



Also ich bin zufällig auf das Thema gekommen, als ich so herumprobiert habe. Hab mir halt gedacht das ich anhand dieses einem Programm mich mit Perl vertraut machen kann. Ich möchte halt auf einer Basis immer weiter aufbauen und nicht viele verschiedene Programme anfangen. "Kadauz" hat recht ein Textadventure könnte es auch sein. 

Will hallt ein Programm was ähnlich wie ein Baum aufgebaut ist Stamm und Krone (Wurzeln lassen wir mal weg ) soll hallt mit der Zeit immer feiner werden.

Mfg 

Byonik


----------



## Kadauz (20. November 2009)

Bei Fragen einfach fragen.


----------



## BMW M-Power (21. November 2009)

Aholic schrieb:


> soso, du bist also Mareen_Gebert und Katie Hegger



Die beiden habe ich auch 

Wer sind die eig. ?


----------



## Selene (21. November 2009)

Aholic schrieb:


> soso, du bist also Mareen_Gebert und Katie Hegger



Kannst ihn ja gerne bei mir dann testen, meine Bannliste von deinen zwei ist schon ganz schön lang


----------



## Low (21. November 2009)

Ich hasse solche bots.

Mich haben schon etwas 50 Stück geaddet.

z.b Claudia_Hatt_Titten xD


----------

